
Microsoft reanimates corpse of “Clippy” to help Teams compete with Slack - rmason
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsoft-reanimates-corpse-of-maligned-office-assistant-clippy-to-help-teams-compete-with-slack/?ref=webdesignernews.com
======
Niksko
Doesn't seem like Teams is having any trouble competing with Slack given that
Teams is bundled with enterprise Office.

My former employer (large consultancy) shut down Slack and switched to Teams
as a cost measure because they already used Office365. My current employer
(medium sized software company) have just moved to Teams from Yammer, with
pretty obvious hinting that Slack will go away in the future.

------
smush
Okay so they have not in fact brought back Microsoft Agent as I hoped, but
they have added Clippit emojis to MS teams.

I think Chat Bot frameworks could breathe new life into MS Agent-style actors.
I know I'd use e.x. Merlin for small workflows on the side.

